# Firefighter Resistant



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2016)

Fire Chief says if you lock a firefighter in an empty 10x10foot room for an hour with two bowling balls.
On your return one will be missing never to be found and the other will be broken.

This is my second fab of this fire extinguisher bracket for one of our fire engines.
The first was out of steel channel.
It is now as twisted as the factory bracket.
No one knows how this happened....
I had some A2 laying around cut, milled, drilled, hardened and tempered, splashed with paint.
Those are roll pins to secure the hasp.

No, I will not dare them to bend it. But, I anticipate they will need to work at it!

Daryl
MN


----------



## brino (Sep 19, 2016)

That looks like a big upgrade. 

Pretty tough environment though.

-brino


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 19, 2016)

Reminds me of a lot of ambulances I see with bent rear step-bumpers. I used to think the drivers were either poor judges or had poor spotters.....something. But after talking to the guy over the fleet, I find out that most of the damage is caused by people rear ending them. Why? Because they have really beefy brake systems, and even as heavy as they are, and even on slick roads can outstop most other vehicles. I suspect the vehicles following them when they are carrying is nervous family, and that plays a part, but most of the accidents are not while engaged.

Good job there, Daryl.....keep it up!


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 10, 2016)

Tony,
Driving competence is not part of the national education standard. The Paramedic program where I teach elects to include a module wherein some hands on driving is included.

The reality is that most students and EMS "Professionals" drive little Hondas and have no idea how to drive a truck. Braking, top heavy, wind catching, poor cornering trucks are extremely out of most peoples experience.
As employers are on the hook for driving/backing errs, many have elected to pay huge dollars for "safety" systems which monitor drive habits without ever teaching competence. This is likely not very different from the machine shop. Wherein guards, shields, and rules are cheaper than education.

Sorry, Quality is one of my EMS/Fire hobby horses. Management sets a minimum standard with their rules and regulations instead of actually changing culture and practice. Near as I can tell the same happens with and weld/machine shops. 


Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Dec 10, 2016)

Uglydog,   I fully agree with you on that,  The AF is the same way,   Instead of just correcting the problem and teaching people what to do and how to do it.  At times they  make a new regulation/rules that do not really do anything but often make it harder on the rest that do know what they are doing,   Then people just start ignoring the rules and since there was no training.   the problems start again.  Training and education on things can often solve more problems down the road for most jobs from what I have seen.


----------

